# shakira parody video and Rafael Nadal.



## frankygarci (Jun 2, 2010)

shakira parody video and Rafael Nadal.
Two comedians parody the last video of the Colombian singer.
hehehe


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

It’s really funny. I have seen this video and it’s amazing.


----------

